# Not happy with current acoustic, looking for suggestions



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

My current acoustic is a 10+ year old Yamaha CPX-5 and i'm growing more and more dissatisfied with the sound. Overall I find it muddy and cluttered and kind of lifeless, esp when the strings get even just a little old. 

I'm looking to upgrade and want some suggestions and recommendations to try out, I would prefer something with a cutaway and electronics but neither are absolute must haves. 
My target price range would be around $600 - $800.

Thanks


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

It depends on what your preference is, Stephan - great acoustically or great plugged in. I am among those who don't care for what a cut-away does for unplugged tone, but I must say I love playing my 514. I would suggest looking for a used Larrivee 03 series - they pop up a lot in that price range on the used market. There's a L-03 on Kijiji here in Montreal $550. Larrivees have amazing tone, and the only major differences between the 3 line and the higher priced models are more asthetic than anything. You could spend $100 on a K&K Pure Mini and you'll have great tone, both plugged in and acoustically. That being said, my experience with Larrivees is they tend to be more susceptible to humidity and temperature issues than most other solid woods I've played and owned, and my experience with their customer service department left much to be desired. I use my D03fm set up this way as a gigging acoustic when I play with bands - for solo stuff, I prefer my Taylor.

Another great option is a higher end Tanglewood. They have the same electronics as Takamines, but are solid wood, and tend to sound much better acoustically than Taks. They are modeled after Taylors, and do a pretty convincing job in the feel department (more muted tone-wise, but nice). I gigged one of these for years before buying my Larrivee (TW-55 if I recall).


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamil...ar/1123463578?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

too much..but nice.......http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/hamil...ar/1123463578?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Get fast fret and use it before and after playing. Keeps your strings new longer. Then hint for a solid top acoustic that you like the look and feel of. Lastly buy the v-picks starter pack (IMO that's the biggest tone modifier one can acquire. Each pick give a different character to the guitar in hand. ) 

I did a compare video. A bit long buy quite precise in its comparison. 

You'll be in a new acoustic bliss in no time.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

I am going to disagree with sambonee forget fast fret or any other product for your strings ( did use it for a very short while on electric but never on acoustics ) as for a guitar suggestion well if you dont mind used then get out there and hit some of the boutique shops as there are just to many good decent guitars in that price range and a few hundred more will really boost your ability to find some really expands.Good luck and thats the fun part of playing is going out and trying so many and because we dont know your style or ability well it does make it impossible. ship
Sorry sambonee I am one of those that believe those products do really nothing for any guitar that a good wipe down before and after can accomplish just as easily


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

you already have a guitar with a cutaway and electronics so why more of the same.

As b-nads noted Larrivees are great guitars-I have had mine since 1996 and never had any humidity issues . Try to find a used one made in Canada.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

If your strings are new to begin with that might work. When strings are already older wiping them down with a simple cloth will not do what fast fret does.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions so far. 

I'm confident it's not a matter of simply cleaning or changing the strings, even with brand new strings (i've tried various brands) it's barely 'there' and overall it just doesn't sound good to my ears anymore. 

I'm not going to be keeping the CPX-5 I have now, i'm looking to replace it. I like having the cutaway and the electronics (although I rarely plug it in) but neither are must have's. Sound wise I guess what i'm going for is that classic Martin sound, I like Taylors but they always seem to bright and punchy. 

I'll have a look at Tanglewood guitars, if they're as b-nads described it might just fit the bill.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

you can sometimes find the all mahogany 15 series Martins used for under a grand.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Have you listened to your guitar while someone else played it? When playing your guitar your ear is not in the ideal area to hear the true tone or maybe the room acoustics are dead. I was in a 'tone rut' with my Martin d18 years back. I really wanted a Taylor. I took my D18 in to the guitar demo room and the salesman played both guitars while I listened. To end this neat story all I can say is, my Martin came back home with me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ed2000 said:


> Have you listened to your guitar while someone else played it? When playing your guitar your ear is not in the ideal area to hear the true tone or maybe the room acoustics are dead. I was in a 'tone rut' with my Martin d18 years back. I really wanted a Taylor. I took my D18 in to the guitar demo room and the salesman played both guitars while I listened. To end this neat story all I can say is, my Martin came back home with me.


Very interesting and "revealing"!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe it is "what" you are playing rather than what you are "hearing" that you are getting tired of.


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

I have an Epiphone EJ200 that I bought 9 years ago on a whim and I love it! I bought it without being able to hear it! I was in the guitar store and it was packed with shredders and noodlers and I was getting annoyed. I liked the way it felt, so I asked what their return policy was. Policy was 30 days no questions asked as long as no damage so I bought it. When I took it home and played it I was very surprised and pleased with the sound, especially for the price! Nowadays they are going for $550 ish. They have a very full, vibrant sound but still with very good bass and it has excellent projection and volume. Worth a look.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Dr.StephanHeimer said:


> My current acoustic is a 10+ year old Yamaha CPX-5 and i'm growing more and more dissatisfied with the sound. Overall I find it muddy and cluttered and kind of lifeless, esp when the strings get even just a little old.
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade and want some suggestions and recommendations to try out, I would prefer something with a cutaway and electronics but neither are absolute must haves.
> My target price range would be around $600 - $800.
> ...


I thought my Yamaha sounded dead until I started recording myself on my pc. I sound like crap but the guitar sounds nice. But still needs new string. Also some time you just need an brake from the same old. That's why I'm buying a second acoustic on Tuesday. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

It sounds like you might want to try different tone woods - tps, backs and sides, and see what sound you prefer. Rosewood laminated backs and sides might be affordable. Try maple - bright sounding wood. There is koa, ovangkol and a host of other whose woods have a specific effect on the sound of the guitar. New Martin laminates come in around 600 or so.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I think this is what Bluebayou was referring to. If you must have a new acoustic, you should try this out. It is one of the best sounding acoustics I have played (or heard, for that matter).. 

https://www.long-mcquade.com/5258/Guitars/Acoustic/Martin_Guitars/DX1AE.htm


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I got my Taylor 214CE for $799 plus tax at L&M and you could probably find it around there on CL/Kijiji no problem.

I love the sound, although I never thought I would be a Taylor guy. It's got plenty of bottom but also a lot of life in the top end. It's also a joy to play, which is the main issue I had with many other acoustics I had.


----------



## Actionman (Sep 26, 2014)

Best bang for your buck is another Yamaha.
Has all the options you want with solid woods.
The A3 series is killer and own both a Rosewood and Mahogany version.
Absolutely wonderful instruments in that price range.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Sigma guitars are worth looking at. I got this one if it was all I could afford I be quite happy with it. The have a fairly extensive line.

http://www.sigma-guitars.com/index.php?id=380


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Your guitar does not have a solid top. It's laminate. Typically guitars with solid tops sound better.

Recently I was on a hunt for a new acoustic. I tried every acoustic at Long and McQuade up to $5000. I decided on a Martin D-18 but one guitar that really suprised me was a Yamaha FG700S. I played it first without looking at the price and expected to see something in the $500-$700 range. $240. I was surprised. It was in the same class as some of the $1000 guitars. Here's the cutaway version with electronics FGX700SC for $350. I haven't played that model but if it sounds as good as the 700 it's would be a steal.

If I were you I would go to a few guitar stores and play everything in your price range with a solid top.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

You're flexible, and have a very reasonable budget. There's been great suggestions offered. If I wanted the best _sounding_ guitar in my price range, I would make an effort to play every _available_ guitar in my price range.

If you play almost exclusively in one space, getting a brief 'approval' period might be worthwhile.

You've got a playable guitar. You can take your time. Try them all. What's the worst that can happen?


----------

